# Antenna not going up after new stereo install



## christian689 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi guys i recently changed the head deck in my 1997 Nissan Primera and also installed an amp, everything is working fine except that when i change to radio mode now the antenna is not powering up and extending out, instead it does nothing so i am left with bad radio reception. Which cable controls the power to the antenna? does it connect to the amp or the head deck? i have done this once before with no problems, maybe i didnt connect one of the coloured wires to the head deck properly, please help!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If you are using the ISO adapter, it will be the blue wire or the blue one with a white stripe.

Connect your aerial power lead to that and it should work.

It should be the same connection you used for the amps remote.


----------



## christian689 (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks carsey i will try when i get home


----------

